# Marketing Fail? Forced to wear Sony vests at FIFA WC but shoot with Canon Gear



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 19, 2014)

As posted at http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/marketing-fail-worldcup-photographer-wear-sony-4k-vest-but-do-shoot-with-canon/

Sony is one of the big sponsor at the Football World Cup in Brazil. Even though photographers are “forced” to wear Sony 4K advertising vests, as you can see from the 360 degree pics posted at Visualise.com, not a single one of them shoot with a Sony. It’s all about Canon (and few Nikon). Let’s hope Sony will make a real Alpha Full Frame Sports camera that will convince some of them to switch over to Sony!

:


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 20, 2014)

No big conspiracy. The event needed vests to provide quick identification so that the right people can get into the right areas. Since Sony is a sponsor and probably agreed to supply the vests for free (not uncommon), it is not surprising that they are wearing vests with Sony on it. Paid advertisement. 8)

Just like back in the late 90's when Canon was a major sponsor, everyone was "forced" to wear Canon adverts. 

It is all about advertisement and who pays for the vests/shirts. 

I support several NPO events and I am "forced" to wear all sorts of advertisement but have never been even asked what camera system I am using or not using. \

Beats paying my own money for a shirt/vest. ;D


----------



## CANONisOK (Jun 20, 2014)

I call it a marketing *success*! I, for one, plan to auction off all of my Canon vests and buy new Sony vests!


----------



## surapon (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, Dear friend Rienzphotoz.
Ha, Ha, Ha, No my comment, Just want to show our friends the photo.
BUT, What or Where are SONY, I mean "Walkman" 40 years ago.
Surapon

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21438.0


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 20, 2014)

They can probably sell them on ebay. Not everyone appears to be using them, but certainly most.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 22, 2014)

The Sony Vests have more dynamic range ;D


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> The Sony Vests have more dynamic range ;D



Ha Ha Ha ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 22, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> The Sony Vests have more dynamic range ;D


Good one ;D ;D ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 23, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> The Sony Vests have more dynamic range ;D



I've also heard they make less noise than canon vests. : : :


----------

